# 3500+ should I or not?



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the following specs:
1. AMD 3500+ @ 2.7ghz (500 mhz overcklock):grin:
2. EP-9NPA+SLI motherboard (http://www.epox.com/USA/product.asp?ID=EP-9NPAplusSLI)
3. 1gb kingston value ram
5. 2 hds
6. 2 optical drives
7. btf 92 with fan speed cotrol + high performance thermal compuond
8. 7600gt sli
9. 430 wat antec psu tri rail

I would like to know if I should overcklock my cpu any further. I will be upgrading to a 3870x2 :grin: and a more than adequate (600+) psu. I am pretty sure that then my cpu will be the bottleneck not including my memory of course. My cpu maxes out at about 115F or 45C-46C. If I should oc how far should I go since I havent seen any reviews go this high but I would like to hit 3.0ghz :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am surprised you got that much O-clock with value ram 


you will need more ram for sure


your system will never be able to use the muscle of that video card without more and faster ram and better cpu


----------

